# Round 1 - Game 7: Heat @ Hawks (5/3/09 1:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Round 1 - Game 7

Series tied 3-3*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Michael Beasley | Daequan Cook | Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara | Chris Quinn | Jamaal Magloire
Joel Anthony | Mark Blount​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Round 1 - Game 7: Hawks @ Heat (5/3/09 1:00pm)*

Let's do this! :rock:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*GAME TIME!*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's a question Ira asked in his blog: 


> Again, forget everything else and ask yourself the simple question of which means more in Game 7: Having homecourt advantage or having Dwyane Wade?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

On that, Mark Jackson said _"If I'm the Atlanta Hawks, I don't want to play a Game 7 when they got the best player"_.

Which is true, only the way we played in Atlanta last trip down, we have also got a little to worry about. Both teams should play pretty damn hard Game 7.

Lets Go Heat!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

anyone else going to the Heat Road Rally?:champagne:

_If_ Miami plays with any sense of urgency we can advance to the 2nd round. Thats a big "IF". The last 2 games at Atlanta was ugly. We all know Dwyane and Udonis are ready. Will The Heat's young guys rise to the occasion? (Im looking at Beasley, Cook and Chalmers). We need them to contribute. They need to grasp this moment that they're in (Game 7). Otherwise, we're gonna be in for a looong day. It wont be a pretty way to finish the season.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This is it

After we forced the game 7, we now need to go out and get the win, we need a huge game from you Dwyane!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Massive game. Hope we can do this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> *GAME TIME!*





MB30 said:


> Massive game. Hope we can do this.


Damn, this game must start in the middle of the night for you guys.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just realised that...fuuuuuck. So torn with what to do...work would be *****, but its game 7!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow ****, just realised that.. Please don't tell me thats 3 AM here?? Fcuk it is..

What a ***** I have two exams that day.. Do I dare? :laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Holman Now that's funny...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Wow ****, just realised that.. Please don't tell me thats 3 AM here?? Fcuk it is..
> 
> What a ***** I have two exams that day.. Do I dare? :laugh:


FML. I'll have to miss the game; in the end the rest of my life prevails lol.. 

Well goodluck, I'll check score when I awake, that result will in all likelihood determine the result of my two exams that day also; both of which, at the moment, are looking very dim..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

NewAgeBaller said:


> FML. I'll have to miss the game; in the end the rest of my life prevails lol..
> 
> Well goodluck, I'll check score when I awake, that result will in all likelihood determine the result of my two exams that day also; both of which, at the moment, are looking very dim..


Oh wait, it'd be Monday here, I only got one exam.. :laugh:

Still a ***** though.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I want more JOEL!

As Joel's biggest fan south of Canada and east of Las Vegas, I feel that this is the moment Joel has been waiting for.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah I got exams coming too so I'll have to watch the game while studying...Although the last time I tried that my stdying was non-existent


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Lets do this.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Well who needs exams rite?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Do or die time baby!!!!!

Sadly, I may miss a good chunk of the first half 

LETS GO HEAT!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Any word on Horford / JO / Marvin?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

"Worked a Year for this Day, Wade says Hawks will Pay"

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/...playoffs-hyde-s050309sbmay03,0,7355032.column



> "A lot of things happen so fast in life, you don't reflect on them, but I'm taking the time to reflect right now on what I've been through to get to this moment," Wade said Saturday afternoon. "I think of my rehab, how hard it was, and how I thought, 'Man, if I'm going to work this hard, I'm going to make someone pay.'"
> 
> So it's time for someone to pay?
> 
> ...





> Today, it's another Game 7. In his rookie year, the Heat beat the Hornets in a year of surprise similar to this one. In 2005, he lost to Detroit when a rib injury made him miss the sixth game and limited him the seventh.
> 
> Saturday he wasn't looking ahead, though. He was looking back.
> 
> ...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

1/2 hour till *GAME TIME!!!* 3 hours till *2ND ROUND!!!* :champagne:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Good news, Horford will play... Which means less Zaza! YES!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Less than 20 minutes until the game...






We can do this!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Still no word on JO.

Joel will start though.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Smithian said:


> Good news, Horford will play... Which means less Zaza! YES!


I'd rather see Zaza out there, if JO doesn't play, Horford is capable of hurting us big time...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm working during commercial breaks and time-outs. Exam in 8 hours, it being 3 AM here. Please make this worth my time.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> I'm working during commercial breaks and time-outs. Exam in 8 hours, it being 3 AM here. Please make this worth my time.


That is dedication.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Smithian said:


> That is dedication.


Or procrastination. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like JO will dress but not play.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> Still no word on JO.
> 
> Joel will start though.


Read on another board that JO will dress, but is questionable to play.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Anyone got a working stream link? I have one that is showing the 'rainbow screen' - not sure if thats cause its down, or yet to begin.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LG_f1GzmwHo


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Uh oh, we're going red jersies.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Game-Time...

48 minutes to decide our season


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Smithian said:


> Uh oh, we're going red jersies.


Wasn't that our good luck charm in 06? Let's do this!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Joel Time!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2UD

Nice pass


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JJ misses, Joel boards it


Rio to Haslem!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Good job, Josh.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Got a link!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade's come to play.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Josh Smith's 1st foul, and his 1st "who me?" look at the officials

Wade to the line...hits both


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUdonis!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

UD quick score!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by UD


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Block by Joel!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Joel with the block on Bibby!

Quick score on the other end for Wade!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Joel with the block on Bibby!

Joe Johnson forced under the basket, turn-over.

Wade scores on the break!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bibby for 3


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

You have to keep Bibby out of the lane...same **** every single game


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Bibby with a nice play, ATL take lead.

Nice move by Wade!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice up and under by Wade


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Josh Smith playing well offensively so far.

Time-out Heat.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Josh Smith playing well offensively so far.
> 
> Time-out Heat.


He can't score outside of the paint, keep him away from the bucket...he hasn't had a contested shot yet either.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

That was the first actual good basketball play Josh Smith has made all series with that up and under.

We need to slow our tempo and we need James Jones to decide he wants to be somewhere other than the corner all game.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DQ for 3 said:


> He can't score outside of the paint, keep him away from the bucket...he hasn't had a contested shot yet either.


Yup once he's made his move, we're letting him get to the rim with ease.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike's in the game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade drives and hits....Beasley in


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Beasley at SF.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Great block by UD

Rio in and out...damn


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

BIG BLOCK by UD!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Great job on the glass...

UD hits the J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD!

Great rebounding


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice hustle UD!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Joel with the offensive rebound, Haslem hits the J!

Not sure why we're going to him so often though.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Joel and Udonis are out hustling the Hawks.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade hits again! That's 10!

Timeout Hawks! 6-0 run for the Heat

Our patience on offense and hustling is turning this game in our favor

Let's keep this going!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with 10.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Timeout Hawks. Nice run by the Heat.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice rebounding UD! Wade hits for double-figs!

ATL Time-out!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Bibby should be an automatic bulls eye to target when we're on offense.

I was disappointed when Beasley didn't post up Johnson, but atleast he tried before being double on Mo Evans.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So at what point will they start doubling Wade on every possession? They cant be stupid enough not too.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> So at what point will they start doubling Wade on every possession? They cant be stupid enough not too.


The last time they really looked to double him often and aggressively, was Game 2, and so we gotta hope our shooters are hitting today, or that's going to take Wade's advantage away...

Their biggest problem is that Bibby keeps getting switched onto Wade (good execution by Miami), everyone in the building knows he can't stay with him.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JJ long 2...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, JJ. What a shot.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Zaza in... Make me proud, Joel.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jones...333!!!

Damn it, its a 2. Oh well.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beasley was wide open...give him the ball Wade


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Arggggghhhhhhhhh Beas shoot the ball!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Take that shot Mike!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Here comes JO...nice job by Joel so far


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Not sure what happened on offence there, but it looked nice for a while..

Beasley can't hesitate like that.

Jermaine to check in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jo coming in


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Joel out... Good start, young man, good start.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Stop, the, Ball!

Terrible shot by Beas, Terrible transition D on the way back...Finish the quarter strong!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Lets not give Josh Smith a clear lane to the basket please..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

2 fouls on JO


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jermaine with an airball and foul to start. Lets go Jermaine, get it going.

Jermaine out again for Joel, nvm..


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Joel is back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, JO isnt all there...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible ending to this quarter.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Very nice rebounding!

Good shout-out to Magloire from the broadcast team.

Damn it Wade & James Jones..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

You couldn't finish this quarter worse...

horrible decision by Wade


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Hawks up 2 to end Q1.. :uhoh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

End of the 1st

Heat 18
Hawks 20

Great rebounding

36 minutes to go...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We gave up 6 free throws in the last minute of the quarter. Just horrible.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Despite the ending troubles, have to be happy with the rebounding and hustle for most of that quarter.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Big Cat in the game...

Horrible start to the quarter on offense


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Come on Chalmers, that was dumb..

Good to see Riley in the building.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rio for 2 off the screen


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Chalmers hits for 2!

Our offence is stagnant and expectedly lacks ball-handling with Wade out..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another dumb turnover.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wow....... nobody is playing well other than Wade/Haslem

we need some production here.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Why aren't we looking to Beas in the post? We should be utilizing him in the same way Atlanta was using J-Smith earlier in the game...don't set him up to be a jump shooter, bring him to the block off a block to block screen (Magloire/Joel) and let him go to work.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Damnit Beas...get your *** in the paint


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade drives, fouled by Flip, hits both

UD back in

Down 2


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 ****ing players and not 1 can get that rebound :nonono:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

God damnit

You get out hustled, take a piss-poor shot on offense, then give up a 3 on the other end

We're reverting back to our old ****ty ways


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Our rebounding vanished.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Our rebounding vanished.


Joel went out.

10-4 run for Atlanta to start the quarter


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

And again, its come to SAVE_US_WADE.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Err wat the hell UD lol..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow.. Joe Johnson.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow............JJ hits another from deep

Better wake up or this will be over at halftime


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade and Haslem are the only ones that came to play.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Stay calm, plenty of time.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Pretty play by Wade to get back to the line,

Damn JJ..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Keep

Them

Out

Of

The

Paint


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Smithian said:


> Stay calm, plenty of time.


Not if we continue like this, the deficit could explode to 20 in an instant.. 


Haslem got lucky there.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DQ for 3 said:


> God damnit
> 
> You get out hustled, take a piss-poor shot on offense, then give up a 3 on the other end
> 
> We're reverting back to our old ****ty ways


i just dont understand why Miami would turn away from playing effective basketball. why is it that this team has a tendency to stop moving the ball and watch Wade dribble everywhere?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a flop. Smith looked like Shaq hit him.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

That's a block or a charge on Wade's drive...make a ****ing call!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh dear, things falling apart..

Game getting physical - is that good or bad for us?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible D by UD.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

what the hell was Haslem doing? why leave Bibby open?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Stagnant offence. Inexcusable defence.

Timeout Miami.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

The refs want the Hawks to win apparently


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

What the **** are we doing?

Nobody guarding Bibby...Haslem gets stuck on him, and leaves him. 

Here it is boys...13 point lead...

Any call there on J-Smith trying to steal it from Rio?!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

How the hell did Josh Smith just knock Rio down and not get called for a foul?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami cannot let this game get away from them as it has in all the previous losses.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

thats it. we're done. it was good while it lasted.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade's gotta either take over or we'll lose b/c no one eslse is doing anything


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

our offense has been pathetic, what kind of shots are these?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

The hell was that Jones...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Why is James Jones shooting the ball like that? Trying to draw the foul?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's where the UD/Joel front court cant help us. We need offense right now.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rio hits both...down 13


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JJ is not to be blamed, he had 2 secs left on the shot clock


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

We've given atleast 5 open 3's in that one corner..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Another Wade drive, another no call...

Hard to win when it's 8 on 5


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

the other JJ is on fire and Wade cant make layups


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade doesnt even get back..get over it and get back..I know im gona get torched for saying thsi, but judging by teh hisotry of this sereis..game over


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We needed that J.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DQ for 3 said:


> Why is James Jones shooting the ball like that? Trying to draw the foul?


hes shooting like that because like the rest of our offense, he's lost.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beas finally!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley hits, we need production from him..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Please Beasley start hitting shots, our offense just does not work trying to utilize other players. We are turning it over every time.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We need a healthy JO to be in right now


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Wade doesnt even get back..get over it and get back..I know im gona get torched for saying thsi, but judging by teh hisotry of this sereis..game over


it was over when Miami decided to watch Wade dribble by himself.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Great, now Joe Johnson is going..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Another horrible defensive job by the Heat...Wade gets blown past and JJ gets to the line


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

ADSJFKLAJDFLASDKFJa Chalmers MAKE THAT LAYUP


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Missed layup by Rio

UGHHHHHHHHHHHH

Beas hits


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley hits again!

We're not winning when Wade and Chalmers are missing layups at the rim.. Atleast Mario got back on D though, good steal.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Another BS call...Smith going to the line for absolutely no reason


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just cant get any stops without fouls all of a sudden. 17 1st half free throws for the Hawks after these 2 upcoming by Smith.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

If Beasely, Chalmers and Cook dont show up, were done. by the looks of it....we're done.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

why the hell is Spo keeping haslem in there

play the lineup from game 6

Beasley at PF, and Joel at C

heck, i'd even put wade at PG right now, Cook at SG, and leaves james jones in


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

we gotta go double Smith on those i guess, b/c he always gets the call at worst


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ChrisRichards said:


> why the hell is Spo keeping haslem in there
> 
> play the lineup from game 6
> 
> ...


9 out of 10 times, Spoo never makes sense.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you Haslem. Wade still cant finish at the rim


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Haslem cleans up!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If Beas was playing JJ with his body like that, it's a foul.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I just.....dont understand all these iso calls..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD with a double double


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Thats a big mis


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wow Rio...................WTF are you doing?


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Take Chalmers Out

Wade At Pg!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF MARIO?!

He had Wade on the alley oop then throws it away.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers what in the world are you doing. Lucky he got bailed out by that missed alley


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Let's play 1 on 5, great coaching Spo.......................


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Chalmers keeps throwing the ball away


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Chalmers - stop making stupid passes!

We're just plain lucky Smith missed that dunk..

Wade has missed his last 8 - get it together!

Heat down double-digits going into the half..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DQ for 3 said:


> Let's play 1 on 5, great coaching Spo.......................


i think we're the only ones that see this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

49-36 Hawks at the half

Hawks are 6-12 from 3, Heat are 0-7.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade's gotta turn it on, his jumpers adn stuff not going..Idc if he ball hogs, we need to get going. Also try getting Beasley more touches on offense


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Great defense!!! How much easier can you make it for Joe Johnson to get into the lane? 

Spo has to make adjustments...maybe in the 2nd half we can actually run an offense, instead of watching Wade play by himself.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

our 5 on 5 offense is not much better

although it wouldnt hurt to try running some screens for Cook


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I also want to say what a huge disappointment Beasley, Chalmers and Cook have been. all series. these guys just disappeared.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

PoetLaureate said:


> our 5 on 5 offense is not much better


What 5 on 5 offense?

Wade driving and kicking off an iso isn't running an offense.

I'd bet that 75% of our possessions, no more than 3 players touch the ball. How hard is it to defend a team when you know that 2 guys aren't involved? We make it more difficult on us than it really is...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Wade's gotta turn it on, his jumpers adn stuff not going..Idc if he ball hogs, we need to get going. Also try getting Beasley more touches on offense


giving Wade more touches is not going to help. we need the whole team involved. If Spoo knew what the word "adjustment" was, we might come out playing better in the 2nd half.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Game isn't over fellas.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DQ for 3 said:


> What 5 on 5 offense?
> 
> Wade driving and kicking off an iso isn't running an offense.
> 
> I'd bet that 75% of our possessions, no more than 3 players touch the ball. How hard is it to defend a team when you know that 2 guys aren't involved? We make it more difficult on us than it really is...


man, i was about to say the same thing. lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario
Wade
Jones
UD
Joel

That is a lineup where offense will be hard to come by if Wade is struggling. 

We need more Wade at PG and Beasley at PF, not SF. Mario is struggling like Wade, but I can see Wade breaking out of this mini slump, cant say the same for Mario.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What is really strange is that the Heat didn't get blown out that much in the regular season. The final 2 months were just a string of nailbiters. Now all of a sudden we are getting blown out in every loss?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

myst said:


> Game isn't over fellas.


We've got a chance, but we have to make serious changes from the 1st half.

Wade isn't playing worth a **** on defense, for us to win, he has to be the best player on both ends of the floor. You can debate whether he's even the best player on offense right now. 

The most important part of our defense is not allowing them to penetrate. When they get in the lane, they are scoring or getting to the line. Letting them penetrate forces our D to collapse, and that's where they get those wide-open looks from the perimeter. They are knocking down 3's, and we aren't.

We've out-rebounded them 25-18, but most of that came in the 1st 8 minutes of the game. We need to control the glass and not allow them 2nd chance points.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Mario
> Wade
> Jones
> UD
> ...


i dunno why all of a sudden, Beasley is playing SF. but hey, that wasnt my decision....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Did DQ miss the plane?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DQ for 3 said:


> Did DQ miss the plane?


Is that a joke cause he hasn't made an impact on the game? Or is he really not here?

Either way, I havn't noticed him.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DQ for 3 said:


> Did DQ miss the plane?


DQ? whos that guy?

its really hard to see him play when Wade is the only one dribbling.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Is that a joke cause he hasn't made an impact on the game? Or is he really not here?
> 
> Either way, I havn't noticed him.


The box score says he played 3 minutes, I didn't notice.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> I also want to say what a huge disappointment Beasley, Chalmers and Cook have been. all series. these guys just disappeared.



They just rookie and Dequan Cook and Beasley only played college one year they not use to playing 90+ games at a very high level


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Is that a joke cause he hasn't made an impact on the game? Or is he really not here?
> 
> *Either way, I havn't noticed him.*


:laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> They just rookie and Dequan Cook and Beasley only played college one year they not use to playing 90+ games at a very high level


Not to make irrational decisions based on what's going on...but if Toronto would trade us Bosh for Beas, I'd do it.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

I want to see the following lineup for the 3rd quarter :

PG - Wade
SG - Cook
SF - Jones
PF - Beasley
C - Joel

that gives us a good shot to get back in this game. 2 deadeye 3-pt shooters, wade handling the rock, creates some mismatches


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> They just rookie and Dequan Cook and Beasley only played college one year they not use to playing 90+ games at a very high level


Its not like the Hawks have done anything to stifle them. really, they just disappeared.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> The box score says he played 3 minutes, I didn't notice.


Yahoo has DQ at 6 minutes played and a +/- of -10. So he was in when the Hawks started to pull away I guess. I didnt even notice him either though.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

33% shooting and 10 1st-half turn-overs.. Do we really want to win?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Same old story...

More turnovers
Bench is getting outscored
We're not hitting 3's, they are hitting
They've got more points from the line

Their "Big 3" is making it happen, and we don't have anyone showing up


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beas starting, Joel on the bench

turnover by Beas, great offense


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spo starts Beasley, who immediately turns it over


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Great start........... :sigh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Smith over Beas...

I don't think Zo can even fix this - no heart


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley hits 2, good to see.

Alonzo and Riley are both in the building, can we play some real basketball..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

omg Beasley went up strong


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Beasley.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade to Beasley, nice. Beasley to the line (where he misses one).


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

did beasley just go strong at the rim?! iskdjkdbvhjksdgvilasgdfralwidfgjkvahjklsdgfklahjgsdf


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Same play 2 times in a row

Spo "Thumbs Up" is a High Pick & Roll between the 3 and Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Why did we just take 10 seconds standing around doing nothing for that worthless Chalmers shot?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Still not playing any D...

You can't come back without getting stops


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade driving, nice.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Why did we just take 10 seconds standing around doing nothing for that worthless Chalmers shot?


Poet, its been our story all season.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade to UD!

10 point game, lets cut it down. Play some defence.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ud with the J


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

man, Beas actually went strong to the rim. i just saw pigs fly. lol


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice shot UD, now lets get some stops. Chip away slowly and play solid D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How is it possible for the Hawks to have made 1 more FG than Miami, have 2 more points from the line than Miami, and have an 18-0 lead in points from 3, yet only be up 10?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Timeout Hawks...lead down to 10

I think we run 3 plays, watch Spo:

"Thumbs Up" is a high pick and roll between the 2 (usually Wade) and the 3

"Waves Hand Back and Forth" is a double screen for the 2 & 3 on the blocks, this is what DQ was getting his look from the other night - play is called "Floppy" we've used this for years with Riley.

Not sure what the call is for the 1-4 set, Haslem & whoever the 5 is will be on the elbow, pass into a post, and look for a handoff & rub screen


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, that was in and out...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley please stop standing and watching in the corner. Get back on D or go for the board, do something.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Another poor play by Beas, turnover, JJ for 3 on the other end...lead back up to 13


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Second time Haslem has been late on the rotation


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Beasley iso= TO

why isolation plays? god damn it!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Mike!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

UD is the only one I can confirm is really playing all-out out there.

Beasley wtf are you doing..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Come on Beasleyyyy


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice pass by Smoove, nice finish by Horford.

And our mini-run is wasted..

Really, wat the **** Beasley.. I don't know if I should blame him or Wade and the team for giving it back to him again, and again, in iso.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice effort by Rio...if anyone can rewind, watch him get picked by Horford, and just stop...

Nice play by "Mr. Clutch"


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

man the refs called it in the 1st half for the Hawks. this time, Jones looks for the charge from Horford and nothing.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

This is on Spo. We got the lead down to 10 with Wade driving, all of a sudden Hawks call timeout and we forgot.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

myst said:


> This is on Spo. We got the lead down to 10 with Wade driving, all of a sudden Hawks call timeout and we forgot.


Mike Woodson made adjustments, Spo doesn't understand how to change things up mid-game.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

myst said:


> This is on Spo. We got the lead down to 10 with Wade driving, all of a sudden Hawks call timeout and we forgot.


theres that tendency again of going away from whats been working for us. We must have a bad case of amnesia.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade, just go New York on them


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade drives and scores...

Force them to switch & attack


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade scores.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

PoetLaureate said:


> Wade, just go New York on them


That would be excellent..

Josh Smith with a good tip-out for the rebound..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade has been torching Bibby all game. why cant we take advantage of that mis-match more often.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Get a stop and cant rebound. What's new...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Gotta make a run to end the quarter...get the lead down to single digits


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade hits on the dribble.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade take the **** over please


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beasley with another blown assignment, lost his man


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Haslem iso. New play?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade for 3333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade walks up and nails the 3!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

oh

my

god


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WAke the **** up WAde!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Mental mistake by Wade


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

And another horrible call....

Put in Magloire, Break Josh Smith's neck


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the ****!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade a very nice drive.

Offensive foul?? WTF?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was the worst call ive ever seen.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

compound that mistake with a bad call 

****


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

This is embarassing.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

8 on 5

Unreal


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Ball Game.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Johnson for 3... down 16 again...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

and then another stupid call and a 3, what a killer run


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

That mental colapse by wade with teh h alf court call was huge


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'll say it again....


Apparently Josh Smith sucked off Dick Bavetta last night.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Heat down 16 entering the 4th..

We've just sucked, inexcusable.

Someone explain to me though, how Wade's drive was an offensive foul? Really? Weakest offensive I may have ever seen in a play-off game..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We cant hit 3's, cant get stops and cant stop their 3's. No way you win playing like this.

1 quarter left in the season


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

There is nothing left but to pray for Wade to bail us out. It's way too much to ask for them to play as a team at this point.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> That was the worst call ive ever seen.


all the bad calls that have gone the Heat way and this is the worst one???


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

No consistency to our rotations...

We are basically playing 6 guys tonight, and now we have to claw back in the 4th with these guys all playing most of the minutes. Good luck. Thanks Spo.


It's either Wade wills us to victory, or it's all over.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

The calls arent going are way but thats nto why we're losing. This teams young and doesnt understand. Beasleys gottta step up in games like these, when wade needs help whos tehre to help, no one. They get calls at home, just liek we do thats why you work for home court advantage


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd

Good night.

Maybe we can change our defensive philosophy for next year, I don't think it's necessary to hedge so much on the screen that anyone can roll to the basket uncontested.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

James Jones takes some of the dumbest shots.. Its like hes trying to draw a foul, but waits till he knows the ref won't call it, then jumps..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Down 19 points, Beasley is on the sideline smiling. 

Caron Butler was a hell of a young player here too...but that trade won us a title...I'm not 100% towards trading Beasley if the right deal comes our way.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> all the bad calls that have gone the Heat way and this is the worst one???


dont even go there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> all the bad calls that have gone the Heat way and this is the worst one???


Yes. Especially considering the circumstances.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

even game commentators are making fun of the way we play offense.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

After all the missed shots JJ has had trying to draw fouls, at least he finally got one...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And Jones finally gets a call with that weird shooting motion of his.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Coaches around the league probably laugh at our offense


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

IbizaXL said:


> even game commentators are making fun of the way we play offense.


:laugh:

The ESPN crew just pointed out everything wrong with our offence. Not enough firepower, predictable, Wade walking and needing to handle the ball too much, etc.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

see now a call went our way..thats just hte parody of this league


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> all the bad calls that have gone the Heat way and this is the worst one???


It's quite unbelievable that you only post here when the Hawks are winning, but never when you are losing.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beasley gets roasted again. Trade Bait.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D Mike...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow talk about over-playing, Beasley..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beas is just going through the motions


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow, its amazing, now when you look at it the difference between Rose beng on this team and Beasley is a night and day difference. Besley better work hsi butt of this summer


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm sorry...this kid doesn't have that "killer instinct" that he needs if he expects to be a star in this league.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Flip Murray with the "get the **** outta here" 3 point bounce..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Wow, its amazing, now when you look at it the difference between Rose beng on this team and Beasley is a night and day difference. Besley better work hsi butt of this summer


To be fair, Rose didnt do **** yesterday either. All I saw was him driving to the middle of the line and passing it out repeatedly. Very hesitant


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

It's amazing how nobody seems to care. We need to get rid of the players on this team that just don't care, they aren't winners. Offer Zo a ton of money to please come back, at least he tries.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Flip Murray with the "get the **** outta here" 3 point bounce..


Another bucket scored over Beasley, BTW.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

And someone tell Mike Bibby holding a permanent scowl on your face doesn't make you any harder, or give you a 'killer instinct'.

****.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

myst said:


> It's amazing how nobody seems to care. We need to get rid of the players on this team that just don't care, they aren't winners. Offer Zo a ton of money to please come back, at least he tries.


This is probably the most apathetic Heat team I've ever seen. Seems like the whole Ritalin Crew attitude overshadowed everything else on the team.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DQ for 3 said:


> I'm sorry...this kid doesn't have that "killer instinct" that he needs if he expects to be a star in this league.


Beas needs more discipline. he plays way too casual in tight games.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Ball-game.

Joe Johnson FTW.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Put in Dorell.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

James Jones has been abused by Joe Johnson all series long.

And there's DQ, and there's DQ with a Turnover.

The 3 young guys just didnt show up.

And thats the game right there...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So that's now a 30-3 advantage for Atlanta from 3.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

PoetLaureate said:


> This is probably the most apathetic Heat team I've ever seen. Seems like the whole Ritalin Crew attitude overshadowed everything else on the team.


Riley will clean house.

These guys don't have any heart. Anyone not named Dwyane Wade can be traded this summer, and I guarantee Riley will be active in re-shaping this team.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Seriously, put in Dorell..


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> And someone tell Mike Bibby holding a permanent scowl on your face doesn't make you any harder, or give you a 'killer instinct'.
> 
> ****.


Haha, I will enjoy watching the Hawks get mashed by the Cavaliers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> Beas needs more discipline. he plays way too casual in tight games.


He plays too casual period. He better stay in Miami all summer long, working on his game.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> This is probably the most apathetic Heat team I've ever seen. Seems like the whole Ritalin Crew attitude overshadowed everything else on the team.


yes. no fight in them. maybe next season things might be different. its still a young team after all. but it would great to see Miami put up more of a fight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It's going to be fun scouring the internet for articles on Beasley's workouts this summer. That's pretty much where all hope lies for next season. Looking forward to it!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beas, Clank.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Beasley played his way back onto the Summer League team and a lot more time with the coaches over the offseason.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How about the other rookie? Mario was nice this season but relative to all the other starting PG's in the league, he's in the bottom half.

And he got abused in this series badly.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DQ for 3 said:


> Riley will clean house.
> 
> These guys don't have any heart. Anyone not named Dwyane Wade can be traded this summer, and I guarantee Riley will be active in re-shaping this team.


Agreed. Its not just over-reacting to one lost series either, there were questions all through the regular-season about this team's heart, and when they met fire, they didn't show up.

I'd keep Chalmers (despite his terrible play tonight) and a few guys like Joel maybe.

Anyone else goes if the right deal comes along..

And Flip hits another 3. Nice.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beas for 3


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DQ for 3 said:


> Riley will clean house.
> 
> These guys don't have any heart. Anyone not named Dwyane Wade can be traded this summer, and I guarantee Riley will be active in re-shaping this team.


i remember listening to Ira a few days ago. he made a good point. who in this team is a Riley type guy? We know Wade and Haslem are. Maybe Magloire. thats about it.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bavetta just got a text from ABC...let's make this a game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Of course, when the pressure is off, Beas will shine.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> i remember listening to Ira a few days ago. he made a good point. who in this team is a Riley type guy? We know Wade and Haslem are. Maybe Magloire. thats about it.


And Walker, Simien, Wright, J-Will, Ricky Davis, Mark Blount were Riley guys?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> How about the other rookie? Mario was nice this season but relative to all the other starting PG's in the league, he's in the bottom half.
> 
> And he got abused in this series badly.


this series magnified his weakness on the defensive end(lateral quikness). good thing is theres a lot of uspide to this kid. he'll improve.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade for 33333333333

That's the best offensive sequence I've seen all night...

loose ball rolls to Wade, fade away 3 from the corner


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm not going to overreact and trade everyone just yet. Mario and Beasley are what they are, talented and very inconsistent rookies. Let's not pretend they are NBA vets here. Both of them have a lot of work to do, especially mentally. Chalmers consistently making dumb plays over and over and over has not helped his cause any. Beasley needs to simply grow up a little and become a professional. He is a franchise level player if he can become more mature, this offseason will be very telling.

As for the rest of the team, all expendable in one way or another. It's unfortunate JO just randomly got a concussion, but I'm confident in his ability with a Tim Grover summer coming up.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Smithian said:


> And Walker, Simien, Wright, J-Will, Ricky Davis, Mark Blount were Riley guys?


no. what about them?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DQ for 3 said:


> Wade for 33333333333
> 
> That's the best offensive sequence I've seen all night...
> 
> loose ball rolls to Wade, fade away 3 from the corner


Truth.. :laugh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I want Wayne Simien.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Smithian said:


> And Walker, Simien, Wright, J-Will, Ricky Davis, Mark Blount were Riley guys?


Walker played his *** off that postseason. He wasn't a Riley type guy, be he was a vet leader who knew how to play in big games. JWill was the same way.

Ricky Davis and Mark Blount weren't Riley guys, but they played on the worst team in our history.

Wayne Simien (why you'd mention him, I don't know) never played a significant role on any team in Miami.

We don't have a James Posey, a Shandon Anderson, Gary Payton, Alonzo Mourning...those were "Riley-type" players on our championship team. We're still being molded. Riley will put the pieces together.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm not doubting anybody's talent. But they showed here they have no heart. How are you supposed to win in the playoffs, when you are down 10 in a game 7, and don't try to rebound? Let a loose ball roll by your foot?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It's unfair to compare this team to 2006 when it comes to intensity. That team was FULL of hungry vets. This team is full of young guys like Beasley who have an entire career in front of them. The hunger is just not going to be the same.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

GOOD job, Haslem! Earned himself an extension.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Haslem tossed. Play of the day..


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Haslem should have done that in the 3rd quarter to fire up the team


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

PoetLaureate said:


> It's unfair to compare this team to 2006 when it comes to intensity. That team was FULL of hungry vets. This team is full of young guys like Beasley who have an entire career in front of them. The hunger is just not going to be the same.


Ok...look back to other Riley teams. Beasley would've been traded if he came to a Riley squad.



Joakim Noah made the same play on Rajon Rondo yesterday and there wasn't even a flagrant. Bull**** call. Not a flagrant 2 what-so-ever.

Mike Woodson just left the bench. Throw him out.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem cares, who else does?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

DQ for 3 said:


> We don't have a James Posey, a Shandon Anderson, Gary Payton, Alonzo Mourning...those were "Riley-type" players on our championship team. We're still being molded. Riley will put the pieces together.


I agree. We'll be fine, we have some great pieces, we went 15-67 last year, I enjoyed the ride.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Also, D-Wade 9 threes? He seemingly found a 3 point shot in the middle of the year, but struggles to balance it. I think (hope) he will use the summer to utilize it properly and come back with an added dimension.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

How fun WOULD it have been, LeBron vs WAde


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> How fun WOULD it have been, LeBron vs WAde


Should've happened a couple of years ago but the Cavs blew a 3-2 lead against the Pistons. This time we couldnt do it.

It'll happen eventually.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

myst said:


> It's amazing how nobody seems to care. We need to get rid of the players on this team that just don't care, they aren't winners. Offer Zo a ton of money to please come back, at least he tries.


funny b/c earlier iw as thinking Zo's teh guy that we need for this team..no drive


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beasley plays absolutely no defense...good riddens. Riley will find you a lottery team to shine on *cough* Toronto *cough*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JOEL with the monster dunk!

Play of the day :laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Quinn to JJJJJJJOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Guys, get off Wade, you all were loving him before the playoffs. He is 20 years old... He will be VERY, VERY good for us and will eventually be a perennial All-Star. He isn't going ANYWHERE any time soon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF Joey Crawford? Just let this game end already.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

is that cook on the FT line?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

This summer is going to suck. No cap space and no first round pick.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

IbizaXL said:


> is that cook on the FT line?


who is cook?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Smithian said:


> Guys, get off Wade, you all were loving him before the playoffs. He is 20 years old... He will be VERY, VERY good for us and will eventually be a perennial All-Star. He isn't going ANYWHERE any time soon.


Beasley, not Wade.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

well, 7 games. not bad

I fully expected the Hawks to beat us anyway. we should have won game 4 in miami. that game was bull****.

if we had won Game 4 in Miami, then series woulda been over in 6 games miami winning.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Smithian said:


> Guys, get off Wade, you all were loving him before the playoffs. He is 20 years old... He will be VERY, VERY good for us and will eventually be a perennial All-Star. He isn't going ANYWHERE any time soon.


I just told my buddy...I'm willing to bet Beasley isn't in a Heat uniform at this time next year. He doesn't get it...he's Josh Smith. Super talent, but just doesn't get it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Season is over.

This team has a lot to work on this off-season.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Well best of luck to Joe Johnson, brothers got game. He was better than our whole team tonight.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

DQ for 3 said:


> I just told my buddy...I'm willing to bet Beasley isn't in a Heat uniform at this time next year. He doesn't get it...he's Josh Smith. Super talent, but just doesn't get it.


He's only 20. He can make a Kobe Bryant/Dwight Howard type of jump, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

myst said:


> This summer is going to suck. No cap space and no first round pick.


we'll be a better team next year. we only had O neal and Moon for half a season. and theres always the possibility of a trade. In Riley we trust.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

DQ for 3 said:


> I just told my buddy...I'm willing to bet Beasley isn't in a Heat uniform at this time next year. He doesn't get it...he's Josh Smith. Super talent, but just doesn't get it.


He's 20. If we are still talking about this in year 3, fine, but he can't even legally drink yet.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DQ for 3 said:


> I just told my buddy...I'm willing to bet Beasley isn't in a Heat uniform at this time next year. He doesn't get it...he's Josh Smith. Super talent, but just doesn't get it.


Beasley might have been casual with his play and a bit immature but i dont think he'll get traded. He's not a Riley type player but certainly has a lot of skill and the entire Heat organization are ecstatic with the guy's possibilities. Beas has a lot of growing up to do and it'll start this summer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If Kevin Durant and Jeff Green played in summer league last summer, then Mario and Mike better as well.

Unless its for Bosh, I dont see Mike going anywhere so he better not leave Miami this offseason after a month or so end of season break.

I'd stick Keith Askins on his *** and ask Zo to come in as much as possible to help mentor him. He'll learn the intensity it takes from being around those two for a whole summer.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

PoetLaureate said:


> He's 20. If we are still talking about this in year 3, fine, but he can't even legally drink yet.


Here's my thought process:

I know he's still young, and he's a raw talent.

He just doesn't get it though. There are plenty of super talents that have passed through the NBA, but the difference is that some guys have that special trigger that makes them superstars. Beas doesn't seem to get it. We were down 20 today, and he's on the bench smiling and laughing. All these reports of shooting half court shots at halftime, etc. He's immature.

Now I'll say this...if anything positive came out of these 7 games for Beas, it boldly showed him that he's not good enough yet. And hopefully that is something that he carries into the offseason, because he needs plenty of work on BOTH ENDS. I strongly believe that this summer will determine how long Beas is in a Heat uniform, because if he doesn't prove his head is in the game to the staff and front office, he'll be on his way out for a proven vet big man that can be Wade's sidekick.

I'm a Heat fan so I'm rooting for Beas to work hard this summer and prove himself to the league, but I just don't see it in this kid. Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mike is guaranteed to play summer league, don't worry about that.

And while we are on the topic of rookies, how about Spo? We are counting on Beasley, Chalmers, etc to improve and Spo needs to improve his in-game coaching as well. He has a good basketball mind though and the greatest of mentors so we should be in good hands.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Mike is guaranteed to play summer league, don't worry about that.
> 
> And while we are on the topic of rookies, how about Spo? We are counting on Beasley, Chalmers, etc to improve and Spo needs to improve his in-game coaching as well. He has a good basketball mind though and the greatest of mentors so we should be in good hands.


I really dont buy this whole "Spoo is a rookie coach" BS. The guy has been in Miami for 15 years. He was an assistant coach to SVG and Riley for years as well and has basically the same coaching staff we've had for a long time. the transition from assistant to head coach should not have been that difficult. This is why Ive been hard on the guy all season. Good thing is he's still young and he'll also learn from this experience. Really, this entire series against the Hawks will only make the team better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> I really dont buy this whole "Spoo is a rookie coach" BS. The guy has been in Miami for 15 years. He was an assistant coach to SVG and Riley for years as well and has basically the same coaching staff we've had for a long time. the transition from assistant to head coach should not have been that difficult. This is why Ive been hard on the guy all season. Good thing is he's still young and he'll also learn from this experience. Really, this entire series against the Hawks will only make the team better.


Big difference in being the one that calls the plays and just being a lead scout on the coaching staff.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

There isn't even close to being the same pressure for an assistant and a head coach. Spoelstra never had to make a crucial decision, never had to deal with running practices, never had to make the final call on a strategy in game prep, never had to decided when and when not to call a timeout, never had to decide who goes in and out, never had to make the call on switching something defensively or offensively... Big, big difference between making suggestions and actually making the call. I love him as our coach, and I honestly think in a couple years he'll be in the top tier of defensive coaches and I think once he has another offseason under his belt, his offense will be better in place and he obviously will be a better in game manager.

I can't believe we just had a 28 win improvement year, went to game 7 a playoff series, and were generally competitive all year, but we have posters who want him fired.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Smithian said:


> There isn't even close to being the same pressure for an assistant and a head coach. Spoelstra never had to make a crucial decision, never had to deal with running practices, never had to make the final call on a strategy in game prep, never had to decided when and when not to call a timeout, never had to decide who goes in and out, never had to make the call on switching something defensively or offensively... Big, big difference between making suggestions and actually making the call. I love him as our coach, and I honestly think in a couple years he'll be in the top tier of defensive coaches and I think once he has another offseason under his belt, his offense will be better in place and he obviously will be a better in game manager.
> 
> I can't believe we just had a 28 win improvement year, went to game 7 a playoff series, and were generally competitive all year, but we have posters who want him fired.


yeah but are you telling me he learned nothing from SVG and Riley after all these years? but you do make a good point.

and who here wants him fired?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Smithian said:


> There isn't even close to being the same pressure for an assistant and a head coach. Spoelstra never had to make a crucial decision, never had to deal with running practices, never had to make the final call on a strategy in game prep, never had to decided when and when not to call a timeout, never had to decide who goes in and out, never had to make the call on switching something defensively or offensively... Big, big difference between making suggestions and actually making the call. I love him as our coach, and I honestly think in a couple years he'll be in the top tier of defensive coaches and I think once he has another offseason under his belt, his offense will be better in place and he obviously will be a better in game manager.
> 
> I can't believe we just had a 28 win improvement year, went to game 7 a playoff series, and were generally competitive all year, but we have posters who want him fired.


I'll be perfectly honest when I say that I think his inexperience is a HUGE reason that we lost this series, but he also isn't the one who blows assignments, misses shots, and fails to box out.

His growth this summer as a rookie head coach is as important as the growth of any of our young guys. If you think back a few years ago, Mike Brown was an inexperienced (and quite awful) rookie head coach in Cleveland. Now he's leading the Cavs towards the NBA Finals with the best record in the league, he grew greatly as a coach, and now nobody considers him to be a huge liability to the Cavs. We need Spo to develop as well. 

He's not going to get fired, Riley picked him for a reason, and he'll lead us into the next few years. After 2 more years, if we still have the same concerns, then it's time to start talking change, but not right now.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> yeah but are you telling me he learned nothing from SVG and Riley after all these years? but you do make a good point.
> 
> and who here wants him fired?


He learned from them and his pregame prep showed it... Overall, our pregame prep was usually great, but we struggled to make changes. That is a rookie head coach issues. I agree, if he is struggling in Year 3, we he needs to be fired. I am not worried, though, because Pat Riley knows more about coaching than I ever will, and he'll know whether or not Spo is getting the job done, and from all reports, Riley is happy with Spo.

Check "Heated"'s signature.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I still don't understand all the hate for Spo. Do you really think it was his fault that we got murdered tonight? Give this guy a freaking break.

Who the hell expected us to be the #5 seed? SI had us ranked 10th or 11th in the East, for example. We started Joel Anthony at center for half a season. Mario Chalmers was the starting PG all year and he averaged like what, 7 ppg? Not to mention he was a rookie!

With that said, it was a pathetic effort tonight. I hope that Riley and company can make some of those shrewd moves that he's famous for in the offseason.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

sMaK said:


> I still don't understand all the hate for Spo. Do you really think it was his fault that we got murdered tonight? Give this guy a freaking break.


maybe im just tired of the constant iso plays. Though im not blaming the loss on him.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

sMaK said:


> I still don't understand all the hate for Spo. Do you really think it was his fault that we got murdered tonight? Give this guy a freaking break.
> 
> Who the hell expected us to be the #5 seed? SI had us ranked 10th or 11th in the East, for example. We started Joel Anthony at center for half a season. Mario Chalmers was the starting PG all year and he averaged like what, *10 ppg*? Not to mention he was a rookie!
> 
> With that said, it was a pathetic effort tonight. I hope that Riley and company can make some of those shrewd moves that he's famous for in the offseason.


*fixed

And yeah, Spo wasn't perfect but nobody is, and in his first year you should almost expect him to struggle to adjust or on rotations, experience is the best teacher let us not forget. I agree w/ Smithi 100% there is a BIG difference in being an assistant and being the Head coach, even if you know the system like the back of your hand. Spo seems like he works extremely hard, so i am sure we will see some improvement on his part, and maybe that inspires our youngins to do the same and work hard in the off-season, who knows.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Smithian said:


> He learned from them and his pregame prep showed it... Overall, our pregame prep was usually great, but we struggled to make changes. That is a rookie head coach issues. I agree, if he is struggling in Year 3, we he needs to be fired. I am not worried, though, because Pat Riley knows more about coaching than I ever will, and he'll know whether or not Spo is getting the job done, and from all reports, Riley is happy with Spo.
> 
> Check "Heated"'s signature.


too lazy to look for his sig, but im assuming he's the only one that wants him out of here. Everyone else wants to see him succeed.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

IbizaXL said:


> maybe im just tired of the constant iso plays. Though im not blaming the loss on him.


I'm with you on that Ibiza, i've been against that **** the whole year (and i think it kinda handicapped us in the playoffs a lil bit). However i feel like you can't really blame him, there were plenty of games, were are other players shots were not falling, or they simply didn't show up. When our youngins start growing their games, and steppin it up, we should see the burden and the ISO plays slowly decrease.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

The constant isos for Wade were very frustrating at times but sometimes that was the only thing we could do.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

:~(


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

sMaK said:


> The constant isos for Wade were very frustrating at times but sometimes that was the only thing we could do.


Wade had the majority, but Beasley had his fair share. Even when the team played well, we'd conform to isos. Its tough to keep the team involved if you play isos to Beasley or Wade constantly.

I think we should iso if theres a tremendous mis match. Similar to what we were to doing early in the 1st qt with Wade and Bibby. Wade was just abusing him, but alas....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not that Atlanta didnt suffer from their own injuries as well, but JO's injury really hurt us. The guy was playing the best he had since the trade and was a huge reason why we won in Atlanta in Game 2. Not having that post presence really hurt in a game like today when Wade went cold in that 2nd quarter.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I think Joel earned the right to stick around in JO's wake, though. Won't be a starter, but a good situational defender and, dang, I love watching people's entire body just jerk and their heads rocking when he sets a pick on them for Wade.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I was at the game and I don't know if the camera caught it but Wade was visibly upset at some of his teammates. You could tell he wasn't pleased with the effort they were giving.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ATLien said:


> I was at the game and I don't know if the camera caught it but Wade was visibly upset at some of his teammates. You could tell he wasn't pleased with the effort they were giving.


Nope, it wasnt shown, but it doesnt surprise me. That's been a regular occurrence this season with Wade and UD going off on some of the younger players for their effort or missed assignments.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

earlier in the season, when our young guys, especially Cook, were playing really well, I remember reading something in this forum about Haslem threatening them and pushing them to 'step up'

I think that was one of the most moronic things i had ever read at the time. what the hell 

they were playing GOOD, what more do you want. they are young....

no coincidence that Cook, Mario and Beasley started slumping after that

and by the way, im done with haslem. he's got to go


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

sMaK said:


> I still don't understand all the hate for Spo. Do you really think it was his fault that we got murdered tonight? Give this guy a freaking break.
> 
> Who the hell expected us to be the #5 seed? SI had us ranked 10th or 11th in the East, for example. We started Joel Anthony at center for half a season. Mario Chalmers was the starting PG all year and he averaged like what, 7 ppg? Not to mention he was a rookie!
> 
> With that said, it was a pathetic effort tonight. I hope that Riley and company can make some of those shrewd moves that he's famous for in the offseason.


I won't say it's his fault we lost, BUT i will say he's a terrible head coach win or lose. I'd love for you to explain to me why we played James Jones for 40 minutes? He's not a good defender, he's way off shooting and he cant handle the ball. What's he good for? I'll tell you what James Jones is good for. Spot up 3s ONLY when Wade is in the game to kick it to him. But Atlanta had that scouted today.

What would make him think it would be a good idea to go back to Haslem at center?

Why not give Chris Quinn a chance with Chalmers clearly struggling. Quinn has been hot before.

Spoelstra doesn't know what 'adjustment' means. And that's just on offense. What about this crappy 2-3 zone he employs that allows open shooters every single game. I'm sure you guys know what i'm talking about because it's seemingly the only set defense we're ever in.

Oh and one last thing. I know you guys are obsessed with 'Mr. Intangibles' I imagine because he hustles and he's a Miami native, but he's not an NBA caliber starter, sorry to tell ya. He'd be a fine player off the bench. He just doesn't have enough talent to start. We need guys who can handle the ball outside of our guards.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ChrisRichards said:


> earlier in the season, when our young guys, especially Cook, were playing really well, I remember reading something in this forum about Haslem threatening them and pushing them to 'step up'
> 
> I think that was one of the most moronic things i had ever read at the time. what the hell
> 
> ...


So you're saying that they struggled because they couldnt take UD criticizing them?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heated said:


> Spoelstra doesn't know what 'adjustment' means. And that's just on offense. What about this crappy 2-3 zone he employs that allows open shooters every single game. I'm sure you guys know what i'm talking about because it's seemingly the only set defense we're ever in.


We rarely played zone in this series. I think only once or twice did we employ a zone. In game 5 we were even talking about it in the game thread about how Spo had not tried it in the series.


> Oh and one last thing. I know you guys are obsessed with 'Mr. Intangibles' I imagine because he hustles and he's a Miami native, but he's not an NBA caliber starter, sorry to tell ya. He'd be a fine player off the bench. He just doesn't have enough talent to start. We need guys who can handle the ball outside of our guards.


He's an expiring contract so i'm sure they'll look to move him or package him with another one of the expiring contracts to try to get a SF and/or PG.

The question that Riles and the front office will have to answer is how much, if any, they're willing to take off of the 2010 cap space in order to improve this team for next season. Or do they stand pat, sign some players to 1 yr deals and hope the young players get better with the experienced they gained .


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heated said:


> I won't say it's his fault we lost, BUT i will say he's a terrible head coach win or lose. I'd love for you to explain to me why we played James Jones for 40 minutes? He's not a good defender, he's way off shooting and he cant handle the ball. What's he good for? I'll tell you what James Jones is good for. Spot up 3s ONLY when Wade is in the game to kick it to him. But Atlanta had that scouted today.
> 
> What would make him think it would be a good idea to go back to Haslem at center?
> 
> ...


Udonis had 14 & 13 today, he was far from the reason that we lost.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> We rarely played zone in this series. I think only once or twice did we employ a zone. In game 5 we were even talking about it in the game thread about how Spo had not tried it in the series.
> 
> He's an expiring contract so i'm sure they'll look to move him or package him with another one of the expiring contracts to try to get a SF and/or PG.
> 
> The question that Riles and the front office will have to answer is how much, if any, they're willing to take off of the 2010 cap space in order to improve this team for next season. Or do they stand pat, sign some players to 1 yr deals and hope the young players get better with the experienced they gained .


You're right, I can't remember a time outside of Game #5 that we exclusively used zone for a extended period of time.


As for Udonis, I think we'll look around to see what's there. He is the type of player that winning teams would covet whether it's starting or coming off the bench. One thing about Riles is that he always is focused on NOW, so saying that he'd sit back until 2010 is far fetched. I don't think he'd make huge mistakes going into that summer, but if the opportunity arises for him to make a blockbuster to win now, he'll make it.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

No way in hell Haslem should be blamed for this


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

DQ for 3 said:


> Udonis had 14 & 13 today, he was far from the reason that we lost.


I didn't say he was the reason we lost, I said he doesn't have enough raw talent to be a starter. He has no real ability. He makes a living on hustle play.

What do you guys call the defense where we rotate our perimeter defenders to double/trap guys, usually the wing and leaving open shooters? They keep doing it and it always kills us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, was really hoping not to wake up and see this. ****.

Just read through basically the whole game thread, and im sure some comments were done in the heat of the moment, but lets not overreact here. We went from 15 wins to 43. That is an incredible jump when you put it in perspective. We have one of the best players in the NBA who is in his prime. This is a natural building block year for us. Kobe and the lakers did it, Lebron and the cavs did it, and now Wade and the heat are doing it. We will become one of the elite teams in the East again - and Atlanta will continue to be mediocre. 

Those calling for Beasley's head, lets be real. The kid is immature. The kid needs to learn when to pass and when to shoot. He needs to learn to defend. But there has never been a more raw talented rookie play in a Heat jersey. And that includes Wade. Beas may never be a 'Riley-guy' - but he's gonna be a great player. Does anyone doubt he can put up 20 and 10 consistently for his career? I hope he's doing it for us and we dont make a rash decision on him this offseason. Zo said himself that he is mentoring Mike, and that can only be a good thing. Just think how much Zo changed from being a rookie/young player to the knowledged up vet he is now. Anything can happen. Talent wins you games and championships guys. We cant bail on a guy with Mike's talent.

Something to consider - do we take a run at someone like Andre Miller this offseason? veteran PG, could probably be had for the mid level...he's not a great deep shooter, but now that Wade has become quite a weapon from out there - is it worth it? It would relieve Mario to 2nd string status, which I think he would flourish in until he's ready to take the reigns fully. He was a bit premature in his role this season, but he did do an admirable job.

Im not sure on how much change will occur this offseason, but bottom line, if Wade is happy and proud of the team for the season this year - we all should be.

I want to commend all you guys for sticking with the team through last year and being rewarded. Its great to see that the Heat have the best and most passionate fans on BBforum.

Congrats on a successful year guys, and lets hope next year we can build on this and perhaps get homecourt next season.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Heated said:


> I didn't say he was the reason we lost, I said he doesn't have enough raw talent to be a starter. He has no real ability. He makes a living on hustle play.


He started on a CHAMPIONSHIP team. He is a ROLE player. He hits open shots, he rebounds, and he cleans up trash around the rim. He may not get playing time on the Knicks, Suns, and Clippers, but he'd play on defense oriented organizations like the Spurs, Celtics, and HEAT. 



Heated said:


> What do you guys call the defense where we rotate our perimeter defenders to double/trap guys, usually the wing and leaving open shooters? They keep doing it and it always kills us.


Basically the same defensive schemes we ran in 1995 and 1996?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

He's basically talking about how aggressively we hedge on pick & rolls...sometimes its good, other times it creates issues when our posts don't get back, or we don't rotate correctly.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Well, early in the season, we lived or died by it with how small we were. Later in the season, it was just too late to go from it. This offseason we'll find some more balance and the guys will adjust better to it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's where Shawn Marion excelled. He was able to help inside and then be quick enough to go out and contest the outside shot.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Yup. If we find a bit better defense out of the 3 position next year consistently and Chalmers progresses as expected, we could be a top 5 defensive team. It is easy to tell that end is our focus even if it didn't show always this year.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

MB30, I agree about the overreacting with Beasley.

It is pretty hard to take him seriously though with his immaturity at times. Like I didn't see it but someone pointed out, Beasley was laughing on the bench when we were down 19? Come on, in a Game 7..


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Wade3 said:


> So you're saying that they struggled because they couldnt take UD criticizing them?


they were alrady playing GOOD!

remember Cook was still on fire, Chalmers and Beasley were playing well, we kept our games close.... giving Wade the chance to win those superstar games that got him a lot of MVP talk..


then Haslem goes up to them like if they were playing crappy.

They were probably like, uh wtf?


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

and do we want to forget all the blown layups under the rim by Haslem? how many times did we see that this season? Haslem was very good for us when Shaq was here. He played D, hustled, and fought for rebounds, while Shaq did his thing. It was perfect. 

But now Shaq is gone. and Haslem is creating a problem for Beasley. When the hell is Beasley going to get the minutes he deserves?

i am done with haslem, he needs to go. Beasley is the future, he's going to be an all-star in this league. I am 100% convinced Beasley can put up 20+ ppg if given the minutes and shots. 

and how is he supposed to learn the NBA game and get better at rebounding and all that if he barely gets on the court? 

Haslem has to go or come off the bench. Give Beasley the PF spot permanently.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ChrisRichards said:


> they were alrady playing GOOD!
> 
> remember Cook was still on fire, Chalmers and Beasley were playing well, we kept our games close.... giving Wade the chance to win those superstar games that got him a lot of MVP talk..
> 
> ...


Has nothing to do with what anyone said. That's just making excuses for their inconsistent play.

And if that was the case then I wouldnt want them on my team if they're gonna get all scared when another player tells them they have to step up.

But again, I doubt that was the case.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

ChrisRichards said:


> they were alrady playing GOOD!
> 
> remember Cook was still on fire, Chalmers and Beasley were playing well, we kept our games close.... giving Wade the chance to win those superstar games that got him a lot of MVP talk..
> 
> ...


LOL, they are mental midgets if this is true, which it isnt. This is like those guys that say Beasley shouldn't give 100% effort because he knows he is just going to get yanked anyway. What kind of attitude is that? Do people really think like this?


----------

